# Freshclam unable to update database [SOLVED]

## hanj

Dealing with freshclam not updating. I verified that .cdiff link leads to a 404. 

```
WARNING: Download failed (28) WARNING:  Message: Timeout was reached

WARNING: downloadPatch: Can't download daily-25709.cdiff from https://database.clamav.net/daily-25709.cdiff

WARNING: Download failed (28) WARNING:  Message: Timeout was reached

WARNING: downloadPatch: Can't download daily-25709.cdiff from https://database.clamav.net/daily-25709.cdiff

ERROR: Download failed (28) ERROR:  Message: Timeout was reached

ERROR: downloadPatch: Can't download daily-25709.cdiff from https://database.clamav.net/daily-25709.cdiff

WARNING: Incremental update failed, trying to download daily.cvd

ERROR: Download failed (28) ERROR:  Message: Timeout was reached

ERROR: Can't download daily.cvd from https://database.clamav.net/daily.cvd

Giving up on https://database.clamav.net...

ERROR: Update failed for database: daily

ERROR: Database update process failed: Connection failed

ERROR: Update failed.
```

Anyone else having these issues?

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## freke

Mine has updated fine

```
Jul 21 11:39:17 mail freshclam[3031]: Received signal: wake up

Jul 21 11:39:17 mail freshclam[3031]: ClamAV update process started at Wed Jul 21 11:39:17 2021

Jul 21 11:39:18 mail freshclam[3031]: daily database available for update (local version: 26238, remote version: 26239)

Jul 21 11:39:21 mail freshclam[3031]: Testing database: '/var/lib/clamav/tmp.d90da51bf0/clamav-93f6034a518e4103a6b00b24cffbd60e.tmp-daily.cld' ...

Jul 21 11:39:51 mail freshclam[3031]: Database test passed.

Jul 21 11:39:52 mail freshclam[3031]: daily.cld updated (version: 26239, sigs: 1963068, f-level: 90, builder: raynman)

Jul 21 11:39:52 mail freshclam[3031]: main.cvd database is up-to-date (version: 61, sigs: 6607162, f-level: 90, builder: sigmgr)

Jul 21 11:39:52 mail freshclam[3031]: bytecode.cld database is up-to-date (version: 333, sigs: 92, f-level: 63, builder: awillia2)

Jul 21 11:39:52 mail freshclam[3031]: Clamd successfully notified about the update.
```

----------

## Goverp

Mine's updating fine too.

I think the following is relevant, though I don't know what it means  :Wink: 

https://www.mail-archive.com/clamav-users@lists.clamav.net/msg50745.html

----------

## freke

Also daily-25709 ?? Seems to be quite old?

My logs goes back to 21st of June - that was daily-26207

----------

## hanj

Thanks everyone. It was an outbound egress rule blocking that traffic. I got it up2date now.

Thanks!

hanji

----------

